# protien shakers!



## mr.nitrofish (May 30, 2005)

if anyone here takes protien and hasn't bought a shaker yet you deffinitly should. it has a special grid inside that breaks up the  clumps and really makes a huge difference when taking protien powders.

I just got one after 3 years of not using one, I really wish I found these sooner.


----------



## Vizzy7 (May 30, 2005)

Hey nitro, where did you get it from??  Any website??


----------



## gregdiesel (May 30, 2005)

One important thing I've found is put the powder in first and the container must be dry.  Also a bigger one works better to keep it from clumping.  I have some tupperware type shakers, BUT an empty Powerade bottle works well too when I can make up a weeks worth in advance.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 30, 2005)

got mine from gnc. they had 2 types one with a small grid and one with a large grid. I got the small grid.

in my oppinion the grid is what makes the difference. ive used tupperware ones and it couldn't break up the clumps, this shaker gets every last one. even gross protien powders arn't that bad with this thing.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 30, 2005)

http://mysupplementstore.net/protshakwits.html

heres one.


----------



## Freejay (May 30, 2005)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> One important thing I've found is put the powder in first and the container must be dry.  Also a bigger one works better to keep it from clumping.  I have some tupperware type shakers, BUT an empty Powerade bottle works well too when I can make up a weeks worth in advance.



Nope....I put in the water, then the powder on top of that.  The grid breaks up all the chunks.  Of course, I use Isopure protien, which can actually be mixed up with a spoon in a glass.


----------



## firetodd5 (Jun 18, 2005)

get one from bodybuilding.com, the new one they have doesnt leak at all. I have been through like 50 GNC ones, but this one from bb.com has lasted me 2 months already and its still in good shape. Put a little bit of water in the shaker, add your powder then add the rest of the water, and shake. This keeps all the crap off the bottom and it mixes well.


----------



## MdTNT (Jun 18, 2005)

believe it or not i have bought them at Target...pefect about 5 bucks with teh little grid in it as well. Check it out if you just have to get one right away and cant wait for shipment from a site. Md


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 18, 2005)

wow, I didn't know target had these. thats good to know.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 18, 2005)

I actually threw all my grids away......pain in the ass to keep clean.


----------



## MdTNT (Jun 18, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I actually threw all my grids away......pain in the ass to keep clean.



LOL...there a pain in the ass to keep up with too...I ahve a possesed dishwasher and some how they end up missing .....spookey to be honest. LOL

I would have had no idea Target had them either but i was in the diet section for some ofdd reason and they were right there on the top shelf ....Md


----------



## www (Jun 20, 2005)

I just use my coffee cup from my am caffine fix, you know like the ones from a gas station with the lid, it works well enough for me a few times during the day then toss it.


----------

